# fencing question



## soldiermccoy (Sep 8, 2005)

under what aspect of construction does fencing fall under. is there such thing as a fencing liscense. or what type of liscense do you need to build fences.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

None that I am aware of. No permits required where I am from either. The only exception to permits is if you want to go higher than 6' 6" around here.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Once again, no one has any idea of where you are, this makes an answer difficult.

In the Bahamas we could put up 'Bahamian Barbed wire'. A block wall, 6-8 ft. high with liquor bottles set in mortar on top. When the mortar had set, you took a piece of rebar and knocked all of the necks off of the bottles. No permit required.

My house in NC, I could build a miniature Great Wall of China around, without a permit.

My residence in FL, I need a permit to put up more than 6 plastic flamingos. A survey, submitted with permit app. AND signed letters of acceptance of the proposed fence from all adjoining property holders MUST accompany the app. A comprehensive drawing must also be supplied and must be consistant with the windcode of your area.

As I have learned roofing, so have I learned fencing. Trial by fire.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Permits required in NY also. Let us know where you are.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Around here fencing is always controlled on the local municipality level and can vary from town to town, county to county.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Out my way, 'fencing' falls under 'stolen tools' category!! :cheesygri


----------



## soldiermccoy (Sep 8, 2005)

i am in the dallas ft worth area in texas. alot of the fencing contractors say they are liscensed. but i havent heard of a fencing liscense. was thinking of fencing during a slow roofing period.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

*not so*



MinConst said:


> Permits required in NY also. Let us know where you are.


 town of babyon does not require one ,depends were you live in new york,the village of lindenhurst,which falls in the town of babylon requiers one, most villages do,even though a permit is not needed in certain towns,does not mean there are no rules to adhere to, height restrictions being the biggest :Thumbs:


----------



## theman (Dec 25, 2003)

*fence Permit*



nywoodwizard said:


> town of babyon does not require one ,depends were you live in new york,the village of lindenhurst,which falls in the town of babylon requiers one, most villages do,even though a permit is not needed in certain towns,does not mean there are no rules to adhere to, height restrictions being the biggest :Thumbs:



New York State Building Code states that fences are exempt from permits.
Fences are regulated by local Municipality


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

soldiermccoy said:


> i am in the dallas ft worth area in texas. alot of the fencing contractors say they are liscensed. but i havent heard of a fencing liscense. was thinking of fencing during a slow roofing period.


Not sure of the Dallas area, - - but here in my municipality (in Jersey), - - installing fencing would require a permit, - - which would require a 'contractors' license, - - which would require proof of insurance, etc, - - there's not an exact 'fencing' license, - - yet you'd be required to be 'licensed' to install it.


----------



## chardscapes (Nov 3, 2005)

You need a permit from some counties in MD


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Most likely they are refering to a business license, most people wont hire someone without them being licensed. However 95% of the time the home owner never checks out license and insurance. So as long as you have your business license and have checked with local building dept. and dont need one you could call yourself licesed too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> Most likely they are refering to a business license, most people wont hire someone without them being licensed. However 95% of the time the home owner never checks out license and insurance. So as long as you have your business license and have checked with local building dept. and dont need one you could call yourself licesed too.



http://www.njconsumeraffairs.com/contractor.htm


----------

